# Fedora sur Mac



## spirit18 (16 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Je tente d'installer fedora sur mon mac (powerbook g4) 
mais problème lorsque je choisi les périphériques de démarrage
(après avoir maintenu ALT pendant le boot)
j'appuie sur la petite icone du CD de fedora 
mais le système se fige

une idée ?

PS : j'ai vérifier les md5 des iso il sont biens, j'ai gravé en 1x et la gravure à réussi


----------



## spirit18 (17 Juillet 2007)

up pit up siouplait


----------



## Dr Troy (17 Juillet 2007)

On sait jamais mais c'est bien une version PPC que tu as gravé ? Tu as utilisé quoi pour graver le CD (niveau logiciel) ?

A part ça je ne vois pas (et puis la seule distribution que j'utilise c'est une Debian sur un i386).


----------



## spirit18 (17 Juillet 2007)

oui j'utilise bien une version ppc
mais pcc normale (e,fin 32)
pas ppc64
je sais pas si j'ai fait le bon choix

j'ai gravé en 1x avec burn sur un superdrive


----------



## Dr Troy (18 Juillet 2007)

Tu as fait le bon choix, les G4 sont en 32, ce sont les G5 qui sont en 64bits 

Je ne me suis jamais servis de Burn, je suis all&#233; voir sur leur site et j'ai vu ceci :


> **Panther users:*
> Burning images in Panther isn't supported by Apple. You can still convert images and save disks as images.


Tu ne serais pas sous Panther ? Ca peut venir de l&#224;, &#224; moins que l'option ne soit pas visible tout simplement sous Panther. Au passage, tu as bien grav&#233; en mode image et non directement l'iso sur le CD (&#231;a peut para&#238;tre con pour certains mais &#231;a arrive ) ?


Sinon un mod&#233;rateur devrait d&#233;placer le fil dans ce forum : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=27

Tu auras surement plus de r&#233;ponses l&#224;-bas


----------



## spirit18 (19 Juillet 2007)

moi sur le site de burn j'ai vu que à partir de la 10.3.9 la gravure fonctionnne impécc , mais sinon je suis en 10.4.10 donc le problème n'est pas là


je grave bien en mode image


----------



## daffyb (19 Juillet 2007)

Ce n'est pas la peine de ré-ouvrir une discussion, surtout quand on a déjà eu des réponses !
On déplace dans Unix.... et je fusionne http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=181647


----------

